# Transom corner braces w/ handles



## SeaNymph14 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am looking for the cast aluminum transom corner braces that come on most aluminum boats, i specifically need the port side but would gladly take a matching set. My boat has handles built in to these braces and i would like to retain that feature. Please help me out with my project!

Paypal ready, lets make a deal.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't help, but I feel your pain, this is one of the features I like best on my '87 Lowe Superior 14V but am not seeing them anymore on newer boats.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 14, 2011)

if you have the transom corners.. bring them to a fab shop and have them make and weld on some handles..


----------



## SeaNymph14 (Sep 5, 2011)

i got this boat for free, i am on a very tight budget so i don't think having a shop fab some will be the most cost effective. If anyone knows of a online boat salvage site could you post a link?


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 5, 2011)

Post your dimensions im sure someone can build them for u on here but your still going to need to weld them


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2011)

I need a starboard corner bracket for a 14" Sea King. If I send pictures of my port bracket (removed from boat) can you compare it to your bracket? The uniqueness I think is that on the side the bracket hooks over the rub rail but has a 3" tab that hangs inside the boat and rivets onto the side panel. If they are the same then between us we have a set and possibly can get a foundry or fab shop to make more. What do you say? From what I can see of your bracket they could be similar. Pictures are of the port bracket.
Dave


----------

